# Recommendations for energy realignment



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Would anyone out there who's into alternative medicine know any practicioners or whatever they're called who re-aligns energy? I've searched on google and am coming up with absolutely nothing. If anyone has personal experience with one, please let me know. Also, if you have any personal experience with an acupuncturist, that info would be great too. Thanks!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't have any first-hand experience in terms of specific practitioners for energy realignment, but Tepoztlan, Morelos is full of alternative health/healing options. The entire Tepoztlan valley (also known as el Valle Sagrado) is renowned for its healing energy, and as such has attracted many types of alternative healers and those seeking healing over the years. There are many options, including energy balancing/realignment, cleansings, temazcales, massage therapists, acupuncturists, etc. - you can even have your aura photographed. The only ones I have personally done are the temazcal and massage therapy. I recently saw a poster in Tepoz of the Virgin of Guadalupe with her chakras illustrated - quite the sincretism. 

Tepoztlan is also famous for its OVNI (UFO) sightings. I have seen some of the unexplained lights in the surrounding mountains. I'm not providing any opinion as to what they might be, just that I've seen them from a distance. On the other hand one of my husband's relatives has described an up close and personal encounter with a floating glowing orb. Tepoztlan has been described as "the Sedona of Mexico" but I'd say there's a bit of crossover with Roswell.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

There’s a “college” of alternative medicine that gives courses on a variety of alternative healing modalities, including energy healing. Google “Proyecto Divino” and they will come up as the first hit. Perhaps if you get in touch with them they can give you info about some of their graduates that are practicing. Or, I see on their website, they also have a link for “individual therapy.”


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I have heard that wearing a tin foil hat and walking barefooted in a lightning storm will realign your energy permanently. No need to give your money to gurus or brujas.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I forgot to mention you can find _brujos / brujas_ in Tepoztlan as well. A few are very old, native to the region, practising rituals handed down through generations. Then there are the ... I'll say "interlopers" - those who have been drawn to Tepoztlan for one reason or another - perhaps some are authentic in their desire to be healers of some sort, perhaps others are drawn less to Tepoztlan's healing energy than its tourist pesos. 

A good friend of ours, whose family is indigenous to the Tepozteco Valley (Nahuatl) as far back as is known, was offered a job by a _fuereño_ (someone not indigenous to Tepoz). The deal was this - the man offering him the job fancied himself some type of shamanic healer, but didn't look the part. Our friend "looked" the part, so he was offered quite a decent sum just to pose as the shaman or brujo, while the other man did the actual "healing". Our friend certainly could have used the money, but turned it down as it did not fit with his personal beliefs and values on many levels.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, yes, it really is hard for a blue eyed blond to make it as a Gypsy fortune teller.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> Well, yes, it really is hard for a blue eyed blond to make it as a Gypsy fortune teller.


That is true. Actually the other guy was Mexican, but I guess he thought our friend's calm, stoic, somewhat wizened "indigenous" look would be more convincing. Trying to harness the power of belief?


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the responses! Mr. ******...funny, but don't knock it until you've tried it - And it works! I could tell you my story of my first energy realignment (which also included a Chinese hot/cold liquid thingy and these little metal balls placed on my ears), but you probably wouldn't believe it. If the results hadn't happened to me, neither would I! But they did and I'll always be indebted to the woman who did the work. If it worked once, it'll work again - as long as I get someone who isn't fake. It's good to hear about someone who actually has morals and scruples. 

As for Tepoztlan, I just returned to DF and you've now reminded me of that place. I htink I went there when I went to Cuernavacas (isn't that the little pueblo all the tourists go to?). Unfortunately, I don't have the money to pay whatever they're asking (and if that's where everyone goes, no doubt the prices...yes, I remember now seeing some of those prices. No thanks.) Besides, I don't have the time take days off. I'll check out the school mentioned above. Suggestions still welcomed.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

travelinhobo said:


> Thanks for the responses! Mr. ******...funny, but don't knock it until you've tried it - And it works! I could tell you my story of my first energy realignment (which also included a Chinese hot/cold liquid thingy and these little metal balls placed on my ears), but you probably wouldn't believe it. If the results hadn't happened to me, neither would I! But they did and I'll always be indebted to the woman who did the work. If it worked once, it'll work again - as long as I get someone who isn't fake. It's good to hear about someone who actually has morals and scruples.
> 
> As for Tepoztlan, I just returned to DF and you've now reminded me of that place. I htink I went there when I went to Cuernavacas (isn't that the little pueblo all the tourists go to?). Unfortunately, I don't have the money to pay whatever they're asking (and if that's where everyone goes, no doubt the prices...yes, I remember now seeing some of those prices. No thanks.) Besides, I don't have the time take days off. I'll check out the school mentioned above. Suggestions still welcomed.


I am glad something worked for you. What worked is another question. Between placebo effects and coincidences, there are lots of possibilities.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

As adults, we analyze everything and need to have logic for something to make sense. However, sometimes, when we least expect it, the unexplainable happens and no matter how much we try to come up with an explanation, we can't. Why? Because common sense won't let it. That's why it's great to be a kid - kids don't analyze everything and need a logical explanation for it. They just accept it.

If you live in a world where you need explanations for everything, you miss out on a lot. My one and only experience with alternative healers or whatever you'd like to call them worked. I'm not sold on white man's medicine anymore (wasn't before it happened either) especially after learning how the pharmaceutical corps. work. To each his own. But don't doubt it. There's too many of us it's worked on.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

That's why they call it "faith".
I have seen people who turned their lives and health around with it, and also without it.
The greatest danger to our health is Big Pharma, Big Medical practices (where they have financial "goals" to meet) and the crap they put in food. Just my opinion. YMMV.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

One of my virtual friends has been studying energy healing for a while and just posted that she is opening her business for healing the heart by the Soul Code method. It’s not quite what you asked, but, I think, related. She is in Europe, but can consult by Skype. Send me a direct message if interested in contact information.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I find that a good night's sleep realigns my energy just fine!


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Isla - LOL! What I wouldn't give for those. However, I have become a light sleeper over the years and it has gotten to the point that waking up at the sound of a pin dropping has greatly effected my life. On the other hand, nobody'll ever be able to break into my place here in DF. jeje

Lagoloo - Yes, agree with you on Big Pharma. Especially bad here in Mexico where doc in the box always writes 3 prescriptions for the same problem when the antibotic will do it all.

Maesonna - actually, the woman who healed my knee problem told me she has clients she helps over Skype. However, I'm just not sold on that being possible, so I haven't spent the $1 a minute she charges to consult with her. I hate wasting money.


----------

